
Show HN: Chart DSL – Midway Between Highcharts and Grafana UI Editor - rodionos
http://apps.axibase.com/chartlab/2ef08f32
======
rodionos
The syntax is TOML-looking but is simplified to fit the purpose. Supports
inheritance and basic control structures for concise syntax.

